# DVR not recording properly



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

I have started having an issue where programs are showing up as recorded on my DVR, but when I try to play them they aren't actually there. It instantly asks me if I want to keep or delete the recording. I have an HR24 running 0x5cb. Does anyone have a fix for this issue?


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

futurerebeldr said:


> I have started having an issue where programs are showing up as recorded on my DVR, but when I try to play them they aren't actually there. It instantly asks me if I want to keep or delete the recording. I have an HR24 running 0x5cb. Does anyone have a fix for this issue?


I had this problem on a HR24-100, 0x059E(MRV), which a menu reset fixed.

Also, I had a program recorded on HR24-100 B which would not play on HR24-100 A. But it played ok on HR24-100 B. All other recorded programs on DVR B played on DVR A just fine. Go figure!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This problem is often caused by weak or intermittent satellite reception on one or both DVR tuners. Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## futurerebeldr (Jun 8, 2010)

There are a few that are 0 or in the upper 70s, but i would say 90% of them from each transponder and tuner are 90 or better. I have no problems with any of the channels live, only when a program here or there is recorded.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A reset would be the first step. When that happened to me, I could usually get it to play by ignoring the dialog and trying to proceed by hitting Play, or RW, or FF, or going back to List and trying again. YMMV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

futurerebeldr said:


> There are a few that are 0 or in the upper 70s, but i would say 90% of them from each transponder and tuner are 90 or better. I have no problems with any of the channels live, only when a program here or there is recorded.


It really would help to see all of your signal readings using the template I provided. And you must check both DVR tuners.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

allenn said:


> .......Also, I had a program recorded on HR24-100 B which would not play on HR24-100 A. But it played ok on HR24-100 B. All other recorded programs on DVR B played on DVR A just fine. Go figure!


This happened again, but I found unplugging and re-plugging the DIRECTV PI-21, Power Inserter, corrected the problem.


----------

